# How to properly install vent grilles so that they stay in place?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

All depends on if you want them removable for cleaning or not I guess....
You can easily GLUE them to the walls, but to remove them to clean inside could be a bit of a problem down the line......lol

DM


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe wrap some friction tape around those "little plastic holders" to tighten up the fit and give them some bite.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Powerful Magnets maybe?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like you may have inadvertently purchased grills intended for floor application, not wall/ceiling. They should have screws to keep them in place....


----------

